# Mitsubishi Laser vu



## mrsatellite2345 (Jan 4, 2009)

Any one out there have a Mitsubishi laser vue
Is it worth the money
Looking to buy 
all input is greatly appreciated


----------



## weevil6772 (Aug 2, 2012)

Looked at one in store. Picture was great but not sure I found it triple the price better than standard DLP. Better but not $5k better.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

If you go to a movie theater and see 4K "projected" movie, you are seeing a DLP lamp or laser presentation. It is far better than any other format on the planet. Why else would Mitsubishi stop making all other formats for DLP? The picture quality is F'ing NUTZ!!!


----------

